# sore throat



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

I haven't written to many times on the board yet. I wrote once on my throat and it has now been almost a full two months I've had my sore throat. I go to the ent on the 7th of June. I'm so stressed out over this I really pray that this sore throat is related to this ibs, ibs is very stressful but sometimes a welcome throught.


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Jeannie - sounds like you maybe have strep throat - did you have a cold with this? Strep throat cannot be cured without antibiotics and since it hasn't gone away for so long I wonder if this is what you have... I'd check it out with your doctor if I was you.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

I've already been checked for strep, so far all I know for sure is I've got dysphagia. But I don't think this sore throat should last for so long. I think its a sign of trouble what do you think? I've had dyspagia since 1996 and I've never had this problem. Thanks for replying as I wish it was strep Jeannie


----------



## Guest (May 27, 1999)

Hi Jeannie,Have you looked at your throat? (flashlight/mirror) Can you see anything at all?


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Jeannie - like the others I urge you to see a personal physician sooner than your ENT. If you have recently seen your doctor then ok waiting for ENT. No fever, chills, upset stomach etc?A thought !! Do you suffer from GERD? Acid reflux if backing up your esophogus in the middle of the night can irritate your throat by morning time and you may not even know this is happening. A thought may be to raise the head of your bed just 4-6" by putting a few brick or what ever you have in the house under your frame. This will prevent the acid reflux during the night, or at least cut down on a lot of it. If this helps you will have a pretty good idea it was acid reflux.Other than that if it were anything like an infection it would have gotten worse within the past 2 months with a high fever etc. Also do you suffer from severe sinus problems, that might be a cause also. And of course are you a smoker?Mark


----------



## Guest (May 28, 1999)

JeannieI too suffer from a sore throat. One reason I get it is from Post Nasal drip. All that stuff running down your throat all day doesnt make it feel too good. I also get a sore throat from acid coming up from my stomach


----------



## Guest (May 29, 1999)

jeannie, your ent can look at your throat, sinuses, vocal cords etc., in his/her office quicly and painlessly with a thin tube inserted into your nostril. He/she will spray into your nostrils with a lidocaine mixtureand wait 15 minutes so you won't have any pain. They can see immediately if there isany damage or anything to be worried about,it should give you alot of relief to have this done and it'll probably help your throat pain also. ellie.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 1999)

Hi Jeannie - If this was untreated strep throat, you would have developed serious symptoms by now. I too think you could be suffering from GERD or post-nasal drip. My throat will feel sore throughout the allergy season. It, too, caused me concern until my ENT assured me that everything was okay. You should have blood work-up done to rule out anything else.Good luck -- Christine


----------

